# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  ادیتور  برای php؟

## tazekar

سلام
یه ادیتور  خوب و مناسب php برای ویندوز چی هست و اون رو از کجا میتوونم گیر بیارم ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بستگی دارد که فقط بخواهید اسکریپ را ویرایش کرده و تایپ کنید، یا اینکه بخواهید یک IDE کامل با Debugger و Syntax Checker و ... بخواهید.
یک Editor خوب: http://www.ultraedit.com
چند IDE خوب: 
http://www.dzsoft.com
http://www.nusphere.com

اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد انواع Editor و IDE های موجود برای PHP :
http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Softwa...are/index.html

----------


## tazekar

ممنون از راهنماییتون .
از کجا میتونم e-book های رایگان در مورد  php و mysql گیر  بیارم ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

Manual خود PHP منبع آموزشی بسیار خوبی است. میتوانید آنرا به فرمتهایی از جمله  PDF ، CHM و ... از سایت خود PHP دریافت کنید.

----------


## Milad

note pad in windows
and vi in linux
 :shock:

----------

آقای کرامتی من ادیتوری با شرایط زیر می خواهم:
1)تحت لینوکس
2)رایگان
3)کاملا قدرتمند
پیشنهاد شما چیست؟
با تشکر

----------


## jirjirakk

VI

----------

چیه؟

----------


## siv

یک ادیتور خوب هم هست به اسم Komodo
البته حجمش زیاده (حدوده 23 مگ)  :(  
ولی ارزشش را داره

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
یه ادیتور هم من دیدم تو موضوعات همین بخش با screenshot گذاشته بودند ظاهرا با java نوشته شده بود. در آنصورت Multi Platform بوده و در Linux هم قابل اجراست.
ضمنا همراه KDE ادیتوری هست برای نوشتن PHPو javascriptو ... که اسمش خاطرم نیست اون رو هم امتحان کردم چیز خوبی بود.

یه عشق برنامه نویسی خفن

----------


## tabib_m

من یه ادیتور خیلی خوب میشناسم 

مخصوص PHP نیست (یعنی اصلش مال HTML ه و میشه باش asp , php, javascript , ...) ولی خیلی خوب و قدرتمنده .من که خودم با اون کار میکنم. احتمالا بشناسیدش . Macromedia Homesite 5 البته 5.5 ش هم اومده ولی پولیه :-)

----------


## Farshad Paydar

برای ویندوز من از PHP Expert Editor استفاده میکنم که خیلی سبک و سریع است و امکاناتش هم خوبه . 
http://www.phpexperteditor.com

----------


## tabib_m

آیا ادیتوری هست که خودش Php و مشتقاتش رو نصب کنه؟
اگه یه سرور localhost هم نصب کنه که نور علی نوره .

اگه هست معرفی کنید.

----------


## oxygenws

جستجو قبل از پرسش......

----------


## hgkhatir

Nusphere یک ادیتور خوب برای php در windows  و linux است. 

http://nusphere.com

----------


## cybercoder

NotePad++ گزینه بدی نیست

----------


## spsgorgan

context
خیلی از زبانها را پشتیبانی می منه

----------


## pouyaa

Zend Studio Client 5.1.0
Zend Studio Server 5.1.0

https://www.zend.com/free_download/studio
چه فرقی با هم داره ؟

----------


## pouyaa

تو رو خدا یکی به این سوال بالاییه جواب بده

----------


## oxygenws

از client استفاده کن :)

----------


## pouyaa

سرورش چه فرقی با این داره

----------


## pouyaa

بابا یکی بگه فرق کلاینت این با سرورش چییه ؟
Zend studio

----------


## powerboy2988

ادیتور مناسب
EmEditor
خیلی هم حرفه و راحت هستش 
پیشنهاد می کنم یه نگاهی بهش بکنید 
این هم لینک دانلود : www.*emeditor*.com/*download*_old.htm

----------


## I,Nobody

www.php-editors.com
برید و تحقیق کنید

----------


## amirhosein

اگه می خوای از امکانات ادیتور دات نت استفاده کنی vs php رو بگیر و نصب کن . هم برای دات نت 2003 و هم برای دات نت 2005 نسخه داره . تازه می تونی کرکشم گیر بیاری (با اجازه مدیران سایت) !

----------


## babak869

به نظر من کاملترین و راحت ترین ادیتور PHP  فقط  PHP Designer هستش که کار باهاش خیلی راحته و مثل  Zend  نیاز به فضای زیادی نداره

http://www.mpsoftware.dk/downloads.php

موفق باشید

----------


## bassplayer

در مورد کامل بودن واقعا هیچ چیز رو با زند نمیشه مقایسه کرد چون کراس پلتفرم هم هست فقط برای ارتباط با MySQL یه خورده دردسر داره .
اما با دریم ویور هم خیلی خوب میشه کار کرد چون امکان تعریف سایت داره و با زدن f12 فایل رو تحت http باز می کنه .

----------


## rasoolgh1

با سلام  یه ادیتور خوب برای phpمیتونم zend تو خود سایت zend.comبگیرید 
اگه نشود یه جا برای آپلوش به من بدین تا براتون بزارم

----------


## هانی هاشمی

blue fish هم بدک نیست

----------


## alireza_farshid

به نظر من بهترین ادیتور برای PHP همون نرم افزار معروف ZEND هستش. از این بهتر فکر نکنم پیدا کنیم

----------


## amirhosein

من با php expert کار می کنم چون سبکه (برخلاف zend) و امکان trace کدها رو هم پشتیبانی می کنه

----------


## reza_telecom

*با سلام دوست عزیز بهترین ادیتور چیزی نیست جز komodo*
*www.komodo.com*

----------


## mermaid

من توی لینوکس از  + Quanta و Blue Fish استفاده کردم ... 

Quanta ادیتور خوبیه فقط بعضی وقتا کم میاره و میپره بیرون ...

BlueFish رو خودم به شخصه دوست نداشتم ولی خب خیلی ها اونو بیشتر ترجیح میدن ...

----------


## sayeh007

Zend Studio Enterprise Edition 
be nazar man albateh behtarin editor php hastesh mitonid az sayteh zend tahyeh konid
www.zend.com

----------


## cybercoder

> *با سلام دوست عزیز بهترین ادیتور چیزی نیست جز komodo
> *


*






*


> be nazar man albateh behtarin editor php hastesh mitonid az sayteh zend tahyeh konid


این جور مقایسه ها بی معنیه. هر کد نویسی سلیقه و نیازهای خودش رو داره و همه ادیتورها نیازهای General رو بر آورده می کنند.

موفق باشید

----------


## Shahryar_Bmp

اینم چیزه خوبیه 
http://www.ankord.com:80/download/phpxedit_41.exe

----------


## moslem-visual

والا بنده هم فکر میکنم این یه چیز کاملا سلیقه ای باشه، ممکنه بعضی ادیتورها امکانات بیشتر و یا قدرت بالاتری داشته باشند ولی هیچ کدوم نیست که بطور مطلق بشه گفت بهترینه، اصل کار شما کدنویسی PHP هست که خب با Notepad هم میشه نوشت اما مسائل دیگه مثل خطایابی برنامه یا کمک اون در نوشتن کد زیاد مهم نیست، بنده خودم تا حالا از هیچ ادیتوری به غیر از Dreamweaver استفاده نکردم (که البته نمیشه گفت ادیتور php چون یه چیز عمومیه) خب کارمو راه میندازه، دوست ندارم خودمو به یه ادیتور خاص وابسته کنم شاید فردا قرار شد تحت یه شرایط بخصوصی کار کنم و ادیتور مورد علاقه ام رو نداشتم اونوقت ممکنه خیلی برام سخت بشه، مثلا همین المپیاد World skills فقط اجازه ی استفاده از Dreamweaver رو به شرکت کننده ها میده که اونهم برای سنجش قابلیتهای شرکت کننده هاست، صدالبته که خیلی ادیتورهای جالب برای php هست اما من اینجوری راحت ترم شاید شما با یکی دیگه بهتر کار کنید...

----------


## sayeh007

php for delphi
این برنامه رو من میتونم از کجا پیداش کنم اگه میشه منو راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر از شما

----------


## adaman

اگه منظورتون php4Delphi باشه اینجا لینکش هست رایگانه!
php4Delphi
نه اگه منظورتون Delphi for PHP باشه اونم لینک Trial هست اینجا
Delphi for PHP - Trial - Download Link
چون خلاف قوانینه نمیشه لینک نسخه ی Full بزارم اگه خواستین ایمیلتون رو بزارید براتون می فرستم.

----------


## sayeh007

info@reflect.ir
اگه زحمت شو بکشید خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم ازشما 

ذز ضمن لینک آزمایشی تریال که هست به ایران نمیده یعنی اون هم تحریم کرده من هم نمی تونم بگیرم اگه بزرگوراری کنید خیلی ممنون میشم میدونم که وقت شما رو میگیره بازم تشکر میکنم

Delphi for PHP

----------


## cybercoder

> ذز ضمن لینک آزمایشی تریال که هست به ایران نمیده یعنی اون هم تحریم کرده من هم نمی تونم بگیرم


PHPROXY

موفق باشید.

----------


## HADEE_16

من اینو براش یه پتچ نوشتم  الان داره کار میکنه  دیگه یه روزه نیست ولی ظاهرا اینجا نمیشه گذاشت  خلاف قوانینه اگه کسی خواست بگه براش میل بزنم راستش من تازه پی اچ پی رو شروع کردم و اصلا از این نرم افزار سر در نیاوردم الان هم دارم با همین دریم ویور کار میکنم  خیلی برای من راحتتره

----------


## sayeh007

adaman
سلام و خسته نباشید .
دستتون درد نکنه خیلی خیلی ممنون هستم از شما نمی دونم چطوری تشکر کنم خیلی کمک کردید بازم از شما تشکر می کنم

----------


## cybercoder

> من اینو براش یه پتچ نوشتم  الان داره کار میکنه  دیگه یه روزه نیست


منظورت همونی نیست که تو P2P هایی مثل e-mule و DC++‎ به اشتراک گذاشته شده !!!!؟؟؟

----------


## SmarTech

> چون خلاف قوانینه نمیشه لینک نسخه ی Full بزارم اگه خواستین ایمیلتون رو بزارید براتون می فرستم.


دوست عزیز , اگر لطف کنید و بفرستید ! ممنون میشم!
Delphian_MCP@yahoo.com

----------


## ly.comeng

> Nusphere یک ادیتور خوب برای php در windows و linux است. 
> 
> http://nusphere.com


 

سلام

این software فقط trial هست؟ یا crack هم داره؟

----------


## imankho

سلام به همگی 
میشه یه لطفی بکنید و آماری در مورد استفاده از ادیتورهایی که موجود هست رو بدین تا بسته به محبوبیت ماهم یکی رو انتخاب کنیم
ممنون

----------


## oxygenws

> میشه یه لطفی بکنید و آماری در مورد استفاده از ادیتورهایی که موجود هست رو بدین تا بسته به محبوبیت ماهم یکی رو انتخاب کنیم


این روش درستی نیست... امتحان کن و بهترین رو (از نظر خودت) انتخاب کن.

----------


## ly.comeng

> Nusphere یک ادیتور خوب برای php در windows و linux است. 
> 
> http://nusphere.com


 
سلام

وقت به خیر

این برنامه trial هست یا crack هم داره؟

ممنون

----------


## bamdadd

eclipse ادیتور قوی و حرفه ای و اوپن سورس هستش 
این ویرایش گر قابلیت نصب شدن Zend Plugin  رو روی خودش می ده ،کسانی که برای برنامه نویسی جاوا از این ادیتور استفاده کردن، از انعطاف پذیری و قدرت این ویرایشگر اطلاع دارند.
شما میتونید بسته PDT All In One اکلیپس رو دانلود کنید که PHP Development Kit  رو روی خود این بسته داره .
این نرم افزار برای اجرا احتیاج به جاوا داره
با جاوا 1.5 به بالا کار می کنه ولی برای کار کردن به پلاگ این پی اچ پی این نرم افزار احتیاج به جاوا 1.6 به بالا داره
در صورتی که اط زند ناراضی هستید و احتیاج به نرم افزای قوی دارید می تونید از این ویرایش گر استفاده کنید
http://download.eclipse.org/tools/pdt/downloads/

یادم رفت بگم ، نسخه Zend Plugin روی این نرم افزار از طرف خود کمپانی zend ارائه میشه و کاملا رایگان و دارای پشتیبانی قوی است
همچنین یک نیوز گروپ خیلی قوی هم داره

----------


## hidensoft

Only Zend Studio

----------


## bamdadd

> Only Zend Studio


من پول خریدشو نداشتم، اکلیپس مقداری از امکانات  زند را در کنار امکاناتش خودش میده و رایگانه 
زند کرک شده ، ریسک پروژه هارو بالا می بره و ساپرتی براش وجود نداره

Join OpenSource Movement

----------


## hidensoft

این که کی از کرک استفاده می کنه بستگی به خود طرف داره .
eclipse هم خوبه ولی من زند رو ترجیح می دم . البته nuspher هم خیلی باحال بود .

----------


## delphi77

کسی ادیتوری میشناسه که comment های php را پاک کنه خسته شدم 
با ultraedit هم نتونستم براش یک regx بنویسم فقط برای آنهایی که/*comment*/ هستند توانستم ولی بقیه حالات را نه مثلا
//comment
یا 
#comment

----------


## cybercoder

http://www.devpro.it/remove_phpcomments/

----------


## rostamiani

ادیتوری برای PHP وجود داره که Auto Compete رو ساپورت کنه؟

----------


## cazino86

هيچي مثله php designer نميشه .

خيلي حرفه اي هست و بعد از مدت كوتاهي كه با ساختارش آشنا شديد ميبينيد كه چقدر ميتونه تو كد نويسي و اشكال يابي كمكت.ن كنه.

چون كلي توابع رو ميشناسه و در سينتكس هم اگه مشكل داشته باشيد به سرعت اعلام ميكنه.كلا باحاش حال ميكنم!

----------


## صابر طهماسبی

بهترین ادیتور به نظرم ZendStudio باشه البته اگه کم حجم می خواید PHPExpertEditor4.3 خیلی قدرتمنده

----------


## pashaie

کسی اینجا PhpEd کار نکرده؟
خدا وکیلی آخره هرچی ادیتوره.
من که خیلی با هاش حال می کنم.
خودش وب سرور داره و قابلیت دیباگ کد رو هم بهتون می ده
www.nusphere.com

----------


## zerocool.3830

سلام . میشه طرز ثبت تصاویر در پایگاه داده رو بگید ؟ ممنون

----------


## LORD AELX

> سلام . میشه طرز ثبت تصاویر در پایگاه داده رو بگید ؟ ممنون


آدرسش رو ذخیره کن...  :لبخند:  حالا خودمونیم، به اینجا چه ربطی داشت؟!!  :متفکر:

----------


## peachcms

سلام و خسته نباشید من یه ادیتور می خوام که مثل zend امکان ایجاد فایل های wsdl رو به صورت visual داشته باشه و حجمش از zend کمتر باشه اگر نبود یه wsdl editor visual معرفی کنین ممنون

----------


## sylverstar

> بستگی دارد که فقط بخواهید اسکریپ را ویرایش کرده و تایپ کنید، یا اینکه بخواهید یک IDE کامل با Debugger و Syntax Checker و ... بخواهید.
> یک Editor خوب: http://www.ultraedit.com
> چند IDE خوب: 
> http://www.dzsoft.com
> http://www.nusphere.com
> 
> اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد انواع Editor و IDE های موجود برای PHP :
> http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Softwa...are/index.html


سلام 
این پست بالایی واسه 8 سال پیش است.
من الان نیاز به بک ادیتور با قابیلت IDE دارم. بهترین گزینه چی هست؟ این مشخصات را داشته باشه کافی است
1- قابلیت ادیت کردن ابجکت های روی فرم مانند تصاویر و تیبل ها
2- قابلیت کد نویسی با دیباگر
3- قابیلت نصب آسان رول لوکال هاست ویندوز XP
دوستان عزیز لطفا راهنمایی کنید و من رو از این سر در گمی که از بین انبوهی از برنامههای PHP وجود داره نجات بدید. ممنون

----------


## armsoftpc

با سلام
دوست عزیز شما می توانید از ادیتور قدرتمند دریم ویور استفاده کنید ، نکاتی در باره ی این ادیتور در زیر آورده ام.
1.در هنگام نوشتن توابع php راهنمای استفاده از توابع را نشان می دهد.
2.اتوماتیک توابع php را پس از تایپ چند حرف از آن می نویسد.
3.html آن نیاز به کدنویسی ندارد و میتوانید به صورت GUI از آن استفاده کیند.
4.در زمینه Css نیز بسیار هوشمند است.
معایب:
1.فقط برای ویندوز است.
2.در کد های بزرگ ناتوان است و آن را به شدت کند باز می کند به همین دلیل می توانید از ادیتور notepad++ در کد های بزرگ استفاده نمایید. :تشویق: 
موفق باشید.

----------


## sahama

پر استفاده ترین ها این 3 تا هستند 
اکلیپس با پلاگین های مربوط به php
نت بینز با پلاگین php 
این دو تا آی دی ای  ابتدا برای جاوا طراحی شده لودند اما با توجه به قدرت و انعطافشون پلاگین بسیاری از زبان ها و قابلیت های مختلف براشون نوشته شده
زند استادیو که با توجه به متن باز بودن اکلیپس از اون مشتق شده
عموما می گن که اکلیپس از بقیه سره ولی من خودم با نت بینز کار می کنم و به جز موارد معدودی مشکل خاصی ندارم 
حجم دانلود نسخه 6.9 اون 30 مگابایت بود ولی الان نسخه 7 اومده که حجمش رو نمی دونم و البته برای دانلودنش باید از فی لت ر شکن استفاده کنی

----------

